# Firefox Profil Problem



## Fanthom (17. Januar 2005)

Moin,

Also ich hab nen Problem mit dem Firefox-Browser, und zwar frag ich mich wie ich die Profile bei diesem Browser verstehen soll, erstens kann man Sie nicht wechseln, und wenn doch weiss ich nicht wie; und vom technischen her frag ich mich was so was soll wenn man sein Profil nicht mit nem Passwort schützen kann. Wobei ich mir hier auch nichtmal sicher bin, da diese Profilfunktion anscheinend eh nur halb  tut.

Aber Ihr seid ja nicht alle die Entwickler aber da das ja OS ist, falls sich damit jemand auskennt, kann er das ja ruhig mal ein wenig ausbauen. Für funktionelle Wünsche stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Soviel dazu. Mein eigendliches Problem ist, das ich meine Bookmarks verloren hab als ich bei der ersten Abfrage welches Profil ich nutzen wolle, ein neues angelegt und nicht den sogenannten "default" benutzt hab.

Angemeldet war ich als normaler Win-Benutzer, aber auch als Admin gibt´s keine Bookmarks mehr.

Ich versteh den Browser nicht...!

Kann mir da bitte wer helfen?

Danke Euch schonmal,
Fanthom


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Januar 2005)

Wenn du Firefox mit der Kommandozeilenoption "-ProfileManager" aufrufst, kannst du ein anderes Profil aktivieren.


----------



## Fanthom (17. Januar 2005)

Ja danke, aber wie mach ich das nun, ich hab folgendes im "Ausführen" - Fenster eingeben:

c:\programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe -ProfileManager

Ich glaub ich mach gerade was ganz falsches, also wenn Du mir da genau erklären würdest wie ich diese Kommandozeilenoption aufrufe und benutze wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.

Fanthom


----------

